# Help installing a 1971 Trans am 400 engine into my 1966 gto



## Zcustoms (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey guys, so im putting a 1971 Pontiac Trans am 400 motor into my 66 GTO, couple problems, first, the motor mounts have been a nightmare to figure out, the block has the 3 bolt wide motor mounts and the trans am ones dont work on the gto frame mounts, I finally found a set that mounted up to the block, (Anchor brand) 2335 and 2336 but the part that mounts to the rail is about an inch and a half to wide, I can use spacers but is there another mount I should look for that fits the block and is smaller on the frame mount? Second, the trans is a 350 and is mounted to the engine but when I try and mount the trans to the trans mount it does not line up, it sits back 2 inches to far, I again could drill new holes in the frame to mount it up but its changing the distance for my drive shaft? Third...with this engine, the steering linkage is almost touching the oil pan when the wheels are turned L&R, do I need to change the pan or is the answer to ALL my questions to change the motor mounts? Thanks guys and :cheers


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

First welcome to the board. I am sure you'll have several people much more informed on this than I am chime in but I am kind of wondering why you're having so much trouble too. 

A 71 400 should have reasonably compatible mounts to the 66 frame mounts all things being considered. Which 71 block do you have? (What engine code) and you mention 3 mounting hole mounts and to my knowledge there are only 2 bolt mounts in use on Pontiac blocks. Several blocks are tapped with multiple mount holes since they were used on A bodies, big cars and birds so they have different locations the mounts could be bolted to the block to accommodate the different frame mounts. 
Pictures?


----------



## Zcustoms (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Pure...yep, Im wondering why its so much trouble myself. This is a 1971 block that came with Trans am mounts, the 3 hole mounts, you cant just use the two as they are about an inch and a half wider than the standard gto/lemans mounts, the trans am mounts use a special seperate rubber frame mount that mounts the the rail, the GTO/Lemans uses the rectangular 3 hole frame mounts, the block number is 481988, I found this to be a 1971 and again the mounts that came with it are for a trans am. I have to believe all this trouble could be solved easily with the correct mount, but 7 stores and 7 days later and no one can tell me what mount to get. All help is appreciated greatly as 7 days to mount up an engine does not make me any money. LOL.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

google is a wonderful thing.....welcome to the herd

Pontiac GTO Engine Mount - Motor Mounts - Westar - 1966 1967 66 67 - PartsGeek.com

the left and right are different


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

nope.. the gto/lemans uses the 2 hole mounts and mount further to the front. Your block if it is a 71 should have all 5 bolt holes. It it only has three... you have a 77-79 block and an adapter kit is needed which they make or you could fab up your own. Stupid question but did you pull a pontiac out?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

And yes the incorrect or incorrectly mounted motor mounts are creating the trans cross member problem you should not have to shim anything they fit snug when they come together. Pontiac motors are a bitch to drop in with the trans mounted up also, especially if you have power brakes and the valve covers on. The drivers side block mount will have a "T" shaped tab on it. The mounts will use the block holes that center them on the middle freeze plug.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> Pontiac motors are a bitch to drop in with the trans mounted up .


Really? Although I pull the d/s valve cover I've done it by myself twice in the last 6 months. Did it with the hood on the first time...


----------



## Zcustoms (Apr 13, 2012)

Good info guys, Im doing a frame off resto on her so install is a breeze, I will look for the second set of holes if there are some, the block code should be correct so they may be there, I know the L and R are different it was really just that its a Trans Am block, I actually just picked up another complete running 400 out of a 68 gto, Ill likely just drop that one into my 67 GTO and try the advice you guys gave on the Original, nothing like spending money on Car Parts...Thanks alot everyone, and yeah, dropping in any motor with the trans mounted is loads fun especially when you have the whole engine bay and firewall painted up and detailed, so much easier just pulling off the body and doing it all right. Cheers...


----------



## Zcustoms (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh ya, Facin8me, I got the car with No motor trans or rear end but it was a hell of a deal, If I had the original Id use it for sure. Cheers..


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Zcustoms said:


> Oh ya, Facin8me, I got the car with No motor trans or rear end but it was a hell of a deal, If I had the original Id use it for sure. Cheers..


There may be a slim chance someone has chnged the frame mounts to chevy mounts is why I asked. You may be looking at the wrong piece to the problem. Just an idea.


----------



## Zcustoms (Apr 13, 2012)

Got it but nope, I have a 67 gto as well as the 66 and they are the same mounts, I know someone else that purchased a gto 400 and tried to put it into their trans am and had a similar problem in that the trans am of that year needs the 3 wide bolt mounts and the gto block only had the 2 mounts on the block , unless there is an adapter kit I dont konw about(which there could easily be) he ended up selling his trans am and selling me the engine, funny how that worked out. Anyway, Im all set for now on the 66 and will look into other mounts and if I can find em then Ill use the trans am motor in my 67, otherwise Ill just sell it off.


----------

